# Nightmare on Elm Street themed house, NEED HELP



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I think you're on the right track with the boarded windows and picket fence. If possible try to make your front door red. Even a door covering can accomplish this. Definitely try to find a tri cycle to place in the yard. Elm Street street sign. Maybe even make a small boiler scene.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

My Aunt and Uncle did this as a theme when I was younger. They did like a boiler room scene with the glove scratch marks on the 'pipes'. They had a bright red light and fog. It was great.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

A fire and ice red/orange light may serve you well to give dreamlike effect for outside of house, with appropriate sound effects, and the tipped over tricycle a must. If can get a Freddy mask at decent cost and claw glove, thrift store clothes (stuff the mask and sweater with newspaper) could do basic frame (wood?) of him peeking over simple wooden tombstone if not got the budget for a full figure or the bed scene doesn't work out.

For audio, these are some of my favorite of the film music tracks:


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I've done a Freddy theme twice , not an exclusive one, just a display but inside my garage. I built a furnace from a water heater cardboard box, I set up a tv on a small night stand, I hooked up a dvd player and made a custom dvd of flames. Slipped the furnace over the tv and had video showing through the furnace bars. My other theme was I dressed up as Freddy, I hade made a merry go round and placed some dolls on it and spun the merry go round periodically


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks guys for the insight, i have my freddy mask. I decided on a boiler room scene. Here is kinda where im headed. 
@ Shadowbat i like the red door idea, and yes the tricycle!!! bright red! Here is where im going. As you can see i put all the crates together, im going to use foam board around the crates. And then basically add more foam boards to areas i want to stick out.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Birk , I need a mask like yours, really nice


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Birk , I need a mask like yours, really nice


I just bought it from a guy of ebay a few weeks ago for $350. It retails for $549 on their website. it is badass!!!!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I've bought expensive mask before but that is out of my budget but I'm determined to get a nice freddy mask


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Dude these are the best. Don't waste your money on a cheaper one. These will last forever. Skin tight and moves with your face. I am so impressed with the quality.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

What is the name of mask?


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Great mask! Gotta love Freddy. Nightmare on Elm St is a theme I'd always wanted to do.

How about adding Tina in the bloody body bag somewhere nearby? Wouldn't be too hard, since it could be just a vague form in a frosted dress bag/rolled up shower curtain/painters plastic with some blood.


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

-V- said:


> Great mask! Gotta love Freddy. Nightmare on Elm St is a theme I'd always wanted to do.
> 
> How about adding Tina in the bloody body bag somewhere nearby? Wouldn't be too hard, since it could be just a vague form in a frosted dress bag/rolled up shower curtain/painters plastic with some blood.


Great idea!!! Im going to work on that today, i can get plastic from home depot and they sell zippers, i will make one and see what happens!!!


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> What is the name of mask?



Here is the mask i bought, it called "INFERNO"


----------



## HalloweenDan73 (Sep 5, 2015)

You could even place up in the windows cut outs of him and his claw. Maybe even do a flickering light and I'm sure most would get the point, alone with maybe you dressed like him or a standing prop with music=)


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

HalloweenDan73 said:


> You could even place up in the windows cut outs of him and his claw. Maybe even do a flickering light and I'm sure most would get the point, alone with maybe you dressed like him or a standing prop with music=)


I have 2 strings of flickering lights, decent size from Home Depot, and light bulbs that flicker for the front porch.
plus i bought these 2 FIRE lights, which look awesome. Here is the link to them
https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...80379.uts?keyword=fire light&thumbnailIndex=5


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Someone did do this theme i believe last year or the year before. I remember they made a pretty elaborate boiler/furnace...they were planning to do the chalk scene....ugh I'll post a link if I find it


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

need the poem somewhere...one two Freddy's coming for you


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

I would love to see that. Not sure about a chalk line for freddy. But would love to see the boiler room.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

No no chalk line, they copied a scene from the movie...it was children's chalk artwork on the street or driveway...I'll keep looking


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

pumpkinpie said:


> No no chalk line, they copied a scene from the movie...it was children's chalk artwork on the street or driveway...I'll keep looking



yup the one with the little girl in the white dress drawing the house in chalk, also there's one from the TV series that's pretty cool, has the rhyme added onto it


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

offmymeds said:


> need the poem somewhere...one two Freddy's coming for you


Im going to have that spelled in blood on a sign im making now!!!


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

miles said:


> yup the one with the little girl in the white dress drawing the house in chalk, also there's one from the TV series that's pretty cool, has the rhyme added onto it


yes thats right!!! Need to have that also!!!

I just scored some white picket fence from home depot, banged it up a bit and got each section for $10!


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

This will be the body bag, 2 asbestos bags glued together with spray glue, and 1 Zipper from Home Depot from the paint department ($9). Now i have to make a body to go in it














This will be the ONE TWO FREDDYS COMING FOR YOU SIGN, 2 deck spindles (.99 each) and 1 piece of scrap wood that was free from home depot. Painted it white and spindles black. This will be the first thing going out, UNLESS i put "Freddys Coming" and put it out this weekend to give the kids a warning of whats in store. thoughts?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Visuals are so important , but have you thought about the effect sound effects and snippets of Freddy phrases from the movies could create if you could burn off some music or download them onto a iPod or mp3 player and played through hidden speakers ??? imagine someone walking into one of your dark rooms , and then they hear the " one two , Freddie,s coming for you ...... three , four better lock your door ..... " etc , and with so many sound bites from so many movies you could really mix some creepy stuff together , of course with your visuals but in low lit areas sound does so much to create atmosphere , and used in this way would add an extra dimension to your haunt .


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

pacman said:


> Visuals are so important , but have you thought about the effect sound effects and snippets of Freddy phrases from the movies could create if you could burn off some music or download them onto a iPod or mp3 player and played through hidden speakers ??? imagine someone walking into one of your dark rooms , and then they hear the " one two , Freddie,s coming for you ...... three , four better lock your door ..... " etc , and with so many sound bites from so many movies you could really mix some creepy stuff together , of course with your visuals but in low lit areas sound does so much to create atmosphere , and used in this way would add an extra dimension to your haunt .


Its all going to be a big visual, i bought 2 fire lights which will be on the house. And yes i will have freddy music playing, 1,2, etc... and maybe intro songs to the movie. I dont really know where to look for that though..
i also just grabbed some spray paint and started painting an old tricycle i had in my yard.


----------



## midnight87 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool I can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I got an audio file that I used last year of "One two, Freddy's coming for you" but don't know if I can embed here


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Can you email it to me?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Birk , you can find some sound bites for free on a lot of websites , either in mp3 format or wav files , just try a search for free movie wavs etc then look for nightmare on elm street films in there movie listing , that was what i did , i will see if i have any myself and if you want them i could e - mail them to you , let me know Birk , i know i have the 1 , 2 freddys looking for you cos i mixed it in a Halloween CD i made a couple of years ago .
and by the way the bike is a brilliant idea it gives it that whole creepy innocent child thing , disturbing but effective , great job.


----------



## HellWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like a WFX silicone Freddy. Those are a must now especially if you are going for realism and authenticity and they will practically last forever if you take care of them! I have two along with several gloves.


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

pacman said:


> Hi Birk , you can find some sound bites for free on a lot of websites , either in mp3 format or wav files , just try a search for free movie wavs etc then look for nightmare on elm street films in there movie listing , that was what i did , i will see if i have any myself and if you want them i could e - mail them to you , let me know Birk , i know i have the 1 , 2 freddys looking for you cos i mixed it in a Halloween CD i made a couple of years ago .
> and by the way the bike is a brilliant idea it gives it that whole creepy innocent child thing , disturbing but effective , great job.


If you can send me whatever you have that would be awesome man, i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

HellWolf said:


> Looks like a WFX silicone Freddy. Those are a must now especially if you are going for realism and authenticity and they will practically last forever if you take care of them! I have two along with several gloves.


It is a WFX mask, its amazing. the best and so realistic


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

May put this sign out next weekend, or do another one that says FREDDYS COMING. This one came out pretty good i think. What do you guys think? Looks real?







Start of the body bag, got the dummy frame started. Should i put her in a white dress loaded with blood?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Birk ,
i will try and see what i have but here is a free movie soundbite sight with some sound bites , i tried a couple and they aren't bad , here,s a link - http://movie-sounds.org/horror-movie-samples/a-nightmare-on-elm-street/


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

pacman said:


> Hi Birk ,
> i will try and see what i have but here is a free movie soundbite sight with some sound bites , i tried a couple and they aren't bad , here,s a link - http://movie-sounds.org/horror-movie-samples/a-nightmare-on-elm-street/



thanks man, im kinda looking for long themes or something, i found the origingal theme which is great, do you think i should clips with actual sayings from the movie? I think the music is enough.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I did something similar with HALLOWEEN the original movie , i bought the complete soundtrack CD , and then sourced dialogue from the movie from the internet from soundbite websites and then bought a cheap software program so i could mix the two , it sounded great but did take a bit of time and effort , personally the amount you make and mix is totally up to you i can send you the Halloween mix i made if you want to hear how that sounded ?? its these little individual touches that give your haunt the edge , it just ties the music in with the movies and adds to the overall effect , and with your excellent visuals i think it can only be a winner , but i used wet days and late evenings to mess around with the audio as i was like you making props for the yard in the daylight hours as well . I will look tomorrow for what i have on my old hard disk and see what i can find OK Birk .


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Sure man i would like to hear what you got!! With the amount of time im spending on props im trying not to waste too much time on sound, but sound is very important also, just want like an hour of mixed nightmare stuff on repeat and call it a day lol.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

OK Birk , let me see what i can find , i only made about 15 minutes worth on repeat and i think i may only have my main title mix on my old hard drive but it will give you an idea , let me see what i can find and i will post you tomorrow OK .


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

If you have Windows movie maker, can strip the audio from this and cut it down after downloading it - this the best boiler room ambient noises I could find in a quick search. Let me know if you can't, I can send a mp3 to you probably via email.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

BRILLIANT IDEA that would work well


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Made this today. 1 piece of FREE scrap wood from Home Depot, left over white paint, leftover red rustoleum paint, 1 can of spray glue $3, 1 bag of fake moss from $1 store.
Just slowly getting stuff up. Also, i used DBL sided tape on the white tiles on my house. The #'s were from Home Depot, like $1.50 each.


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

no idea why the pics are sideways ugh lol


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

good to see your making good progress , were the soundbites any use ?


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

pacman said:


> good to see your making good progress , were the soundbites any use ?


Yes thank you man, im going to pick and choose. I have it saved, and i will probably work on the music last. I had about 4 days of not doing anything, but now im back to getting this done. I think i will start putting up the fences or maybe the ELM Street sign, i need to figure out whats next lol


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Cool Birk , good luck with it all will keep checking back see how your doing .


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

my friend and member of this forum, OMGDan bought the mask from the states this year. its awesome


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Scratched the boiler scene, and now doing a bed scene. Im a 1 man show so this will be good. Also, i can stand on the bed and jump off!





















just getting started in front, but the kids are like WTF!!!


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

no idea why that one is upside down


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I had to keep turning my head different ways for the photos Birk but it was worth it lol , looking bloody marvelous and very very effective . I will keep checking back to see how your doing but so far its brilliant well done .


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Finally got an update, put the bed out today. Going to be adding more still, running out of time, but more to come.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Love the picket fence.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

How you doing Berk ..... only reply if you got time fella , will check back soon see how you getting on ..... keep going not long ...... 1, 2 fr-eddies coming for you ....


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Coming together..getting there. I added a body hanging from a Meat Hook off my roof. And did a few light tests and tested fogger. Going to be a busy weekend 
heres some pics


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I know its a word that you guys love in the states but its not used so much here so when i say AWESOME i mean AWESOME ..... LOOKING FANTASTIC BIRK .
The lighting and props really do look excellent , i hope it all goes well this weekend i,m flat a out as well , i don't know if its my age but FREDDIE does hold a lot of cool Horror memories from my teen years for me ...... so glad you did this theme i will pop back later this week to see if you have updated , keep up the outstanding work .


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks dude!!! So far its a hit in the neighborhood!!! Kids are disgusted and terrified!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

EXCELLENT , its strange that even though FREDDIE was an 80,s & 90s character the kids of today all know about him , i think its because with Wes Craven the whole " get you in your dreams " thing resonates and creeps them out ..... FREDDIE IS DEAD LONG LIVE FREDDIE ..... WELL DONE BIRK


----------



## oscar95350 (Oct 31, 2015)

Great job.


----------



## oscar95350 (Oct 31, 2015)

Everything looks great.


----------



## oscar95350 (Oct 31, 2015)

I really like the bed prop.


----------



## oscar95350 (Oct 31, 2015)

I also did a Nightmare on Elm Street theme for this Halloween.


----------



## oscar95350 (Oct 31, 2015)




----------

